# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Появляется ли любовь после секса?

## PatR!oT

Появляется ли любовь после секса?

----------


## Irina

Да в этой жизни всё возможно. Иногда и так бывает наверно.

----------


## Sanych

И после, и во время. По всякому бывает.

----------


## suzi

Хороший секс- это уже шажочек к чувству. Вполне может после и любовь появиться.

----------


## Lena Rubcova

Далеко не всегда... Но, думаю бывает и так.

----------


## JAHolper

Скорее во время. После слишком хочется спать, чтобы о любви еще думать.

----------


## VitaSitko

Серьёзно?! У женщины после секса может возникнуть привязанность, любовь это другое!

----------

